# Masterbuilt Electric Smoker: Applewood Smoked Boston Butt



## reddog3d

Hey all,

I am sharing a recipe with any of you that have a Masterbuilt Electric smoker. It REALLY makes for some good pulled pork!

*Applewood Smoked Boston Butt*














P8300030.JPG



__ reddog3d
__ Aug 31, 2013






*Rub:*

 3/4 cup paprika

 1/4 cup black pepper

 1/4 cup kosher salt
 1/4 cup white sugar

 1/4 cup brown sugar
 2 tablespoons chili powder
 2 tablespoons garlic powder
 2 tablespoons onion powder
 1 teaspoon cayenne pepper (adjust for heat - 1 teaspoon=mild, 2 = medium, 3 = spicey)
*  *
Mix rub, adding brown sugar last. Let stand at least 4 hours and remix to allow brown sugar to blend properly.
 

*Injection:*  
 2 cups apple cider
 1/4 cup apple cider vinegar
 1/4 cup white sugar
 1/4 cup brown sugar
 1/4 cup kosher salt
 1 tablespoon onion powder
 1 tablespoon garlic powder
 1 teaspoon chili pepper
 1 teaspoon black pepper
 1/2 teaspoon ground cumin
 
*Spritz:*
 1 cup apple cider
 1 tablespoon apple cider vinegar
 1 tablespoon prepared rub
 
Mix and place in a plastic spray bottle. You will use this to spritz the meat during smoking.
 
Mix injection, adding dry ingredients last and stirring constantly while adding. Allow to sit 15-20 minutes, stirring occasionally to allow dry ingredients to dissolve.
 
*Procedure:*

 Inject Boston Butt (6-8.5 lbs.) with injection liberally. I inject from top and sides (fat side down) about every 1 inch. Cover and refrigerate until pork is around 40 degrees (Colder meat = better smoke infusion).
 
Coat meat generously with rub. You will not use all the rub. Allow meat to sit until rub turns dark... indicating it has been blended with damp surface of meat.
 
Prepare wood chips by soaking in water for at least 30 minutes. For my pork butt, I used apple wood.
 
I also use a Redi*Chek dual probe remote smoker thermometer (Model ET-73). Not required, but reduces the amount of opening the smoker door to check temperature. You can get it on Amazon.com for about $35 and well worth the investment.
 
Preheat smoker. I set mine for temperature between 275-325 degrees. Still fairly low heat, but gives good amount of smoke.
 
Once smoker reaches desired temperature, place wood chips in container. I also use a mixture of half water, half apple cider for the water tray. After 10 minutes, place pork on center rack. I had to remove the top rack from mine because the roast was so big.

Every 90 minutes, add wood chips as needed, and lightly mist the pork roast with the above spray.
 
When roast reaches 160 degrees internal temperature, pull roast inside. It no longer gets benefit from smoke at this point, and you want to preserve the moisture of the meat.
 
In the microwave, melt 1 stick of butter on medium heat. Lay out a sheet of heavy duty aluminum foil. On the foil, sprinkle the prepared rub (in about the same size and shape as the pork). On top of that, sprinkle a light coating of brown sugar. Then spoon about half the melted butter on top of that.
 
Place the pork on top of foil. Follow the same steps on the top: light coating of rub, brown sugar, then spoon the remaining butter on top. Take another sheet of aluminum foil and finish wrapping the meat so it is well sealed.
 
Place back in the smoker and continue to cook until internal temperature of meat is 195 degrees. Pull from smoker, and let set 30 minutes.
 
If you have done everything right, when you open the foil, the bone from the pork will just pull out and you will have some of the best pulled pork you have ever had!

My favorite sauce to use on it is Sweet Baby Ray's Hickory and Brown Sugar Barbeque Sauce.

Enjoy!


----------



## ibbones

O'h yeah!  New to the Masterbuilt so I'll be doing this one on Monday.  Thanks


----------



## seenred

Looks and sounds great!  Nice post...very good detail.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Red


----------



## greek

Tried this for the first time and smoked 3 butts at 7.8, 7.5 and 5.7lb butts so I had to make sure I was moving them around from rack to rack. The guys at work loved it when I made the 2 bigger ones for us and the smaller one was turned in for a smoked meat contest, 
I Won! 
This is the most awesome tasting butt a lot of folks said they've ever had! After pulling the meat, I used the drippings that fell into the moisture pan that had water and apple juice originally and I poured some of that on to the meat and man it was moist and tasty!


----------



## tink3872

When I use my Masterbuilt Smoker i set it on 225 degrees. It takes quite a while to reach internal temp of 195 to 205 degrees for pulled pork but it will be well worth the wait. If you really want good pulled pork may I suggest using Jeff's recipe for a finishing sauce. Use 1 cup cider vinegar, 2 tablespoons brown sugar, 1 teaspoon Tony Chachere's Cajun seasoning mix, 1tsp black pepper,1 tsp red pepper flakes. In a small saucepan heat the vinegar enough to disolve the sugar and add the rest of the ingredients. Use one of those clear plastic ketchup bottles with a slightly larger hole in it. After you get it all pulled apart take and squirt it and mix it up and enjoy. Now I am going to tell you the Red peppers and Tony Chachere seasoning gives it a little heat, but boy is it good.


----------



## leonardwulf

*Electric Grills **Pros:*

Electric grills are very easy to use, offering a "set and forget it" way of cooking, which makes them ideal for inexperienced users.
Electric grills do not produce flames, which makes them not only safer but also a less messy option.
The upkeep is simple and quick. All you will need to do is remove the tin foil after use, that is if you line the unit’s bottom with it. These grills are pretty affordable, with the price starting from $300 and above.
The cost of operation is not expensive too. The electric grill uses electricity and about 2-4 lbs of coils or wood to create smoke.
They can maintain very low temperatures.
*Cons:*

It might take longer for an electric grill to get sufficiently hot.
They do not produce the “authentic BBQ taste”, which is their biggest shortcoming.

find info here: https://www.bestadvisor.com/how-to/pellet-smokers-vs-electric-smokers. What do u think, about this? true or not


----------



## Michel1970

leonardwulf said:


> *Electric Grills **Pros:*
> 
> Electric grills are very easy to use, offering a "set and forget it" way of cooking, which makes them ideal for inexperienced users.
> Electric grills do not produce flames, which makes them not only safer but also a less messy option.
> The upkeep is simple and quick. All you will need to do is remove the tin foil after use, that is if you line the unit’s bottom with it. These grills are pretty affordable, with the price starting from $300 and above.
> The cost of operation is not expensive too. The electric grill uses electricity and about 2-4 lbs of coils or wood to create smoke.
> They can maintain very low temperatures.
> *Cons:*
> 
> It might take longer for an electric grill to get sufficiently hot.
> They do not produce the “authentic BBQ taste”, which is their biggest shortcoming.
> 
> find info here: https://www.bestadvisor.com/how-to/pellet-smokers-vs-electric-smokers. What do u think, about this? true or not



My MES130 takes about 15 minutes tops to reach 225F. Since I toss in a smokertube with smoldering pellets the second con is neutralized as well. My MES is @ €300 about 900 euro's/dollars cheaper than a Green Mountain smoker.


----------

